# Interested in getting into TC vaping, but don't know where to start



## Chantellabella (23/7/20)

Hi everyone,
I want to get into temperature control vaping, but I'm very new to it. I do know my current tank won't work for TC vaping, though - I got a Wotofo Profile Unity tank, using mesh (it's Kanthal, and I read that Kanthal won't work for TC vaping). My mod is a Vaporesso Gen mod 220W.

I've never worked with wire before, but I'm sure I can learn (I prefer rebuildables, don't like premade coils as they can be pricey). Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (23/7/20)

hi,

https://vaping360.com/learn/temperature-control/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (23/7/20)

Chantellabella said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to get into temperature control vaping, but I'm very new to it. I do know my current tank won't work for TC vaping, though - I got a Wotofo Profile Unity tank, using mesh (it's Kanthal, and I read that Kanthal won't work for TC vaping). My mod is a Vaporesso Gen mod 220W.
> 
> I've never worked with wire before, but I'm sure I can learn (I prefer rebuildables, don't like premade coils as they can be pricey). Any suggestions?


All you need is SS mesh, you have everything else to do TC.
My Profile 1.5 RDA came with 3 types in the box, one of which is SS. That said, I cut my own out of a 200 mesh sheet, for the RDA its 17mm by 8.5mm.
No idea of the dimensions for the Unity tank though.
Bear in mind you might have to adjust the TCR SS value in the mod's menu to get optimum performance.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TonySC (24/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> Bear in mind you might have to adjust the TCR SS value in the mod's menu to get optimum performance.



TCR value set at 0.00092 works well for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (24/7/20)

Basic rundown of your settings. 

To start once you have the SS Mesh out it onto SS TC mode. 

Set your watts about 20% higher than you normally vape in wattage mode. This will make the heat up time faster.

Then set your temp, in Fahrenheit or Celcius mode start at about 200c or 420F and increase in 10 degree steps until it feels right for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chantellabella (29/7/20)

Thanks everyone, this helps me a lot! Where can I get SS mesh? I usually order through vape king and sir vape, but I don't see any stainless mesh there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/20)

My question would be why do you want to get into TC vaping ?

The majority of experienced vapers use power mode. One of the American reviewers recently questioned why he continues to review TC mode because so few people use it.

The main advantage of TC is that you can avoid dry hits when your coil is getting too little liquid. New vapers might run out of liquid, I know that I did (once), but when you get into the swing of things it is extremely unlikely that you will forget. I find vaping at a constant temp to be a bit boring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (29/7/20)

I suppose it is one of those things that you have to tick off the list. I have just done this today (I posted a thread) and I did find out some things that I can add to my knowledge base. First time working with SS316L and I am liking it so far, very easy wire to work with.

I like my twisted wire coils made from comp wire which I believe is Ni 70. On a mod like the Puma that has an initial boost, this can make the coils pop and spit, something which TCR setting or SS setting might avoid when using SS. I also found I can bring the temp right down which avoids a warm or hot vape which I don't like.

We shall see how it goes. It is strange though that as smokers we stuck religiously with our brand for years and years, but vaping we jump around all over the place. Different mods, wires, coils, juices. WTH is wrong with us ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (29/7/20)

Stranger said:


> We shall see how it goes. It is strange though that as smokers we stuck religiously with our brand for years and years, but vaping we jump around all over the place. Different mods, wires, coils, juices. WTH is wrong with us ?



We learned what really sucks about smoking... the tedium.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My question would be why do you want to get into TC vaping ?
> 
> The majority of experienced vapers use power mode. One of the American reviewers recently questioned why he continues to review TC mode because so few people use it.
> 
> The main advantage of TC is that you can avoid dry hits when your coil is getting too little liquid. New vapers might run out of liquid, I know that I did (once), but when you get into the swing of things it is extremely unlikely that you will forget. I find vaping at a constant temp to be a bit boring.



Personal opinion TC sucks balls. 
I like the ramp up I get from power and the longer my draw the warmer and more vapor I get.

With TC it either feels like you not getting enough vapor (you inhaling cause you want more out of it but it just won't give it to you, like getting throttled from your ISP) or you set it higher and just get to much vapor thrown down your throat.

I find wattage much more enjoyable and more controllable than TC.

This is my personal opinion and if you someone that likes using TC than good on you. We all know deep down you think its kak too and just like to tell your buddies, "I use Tempreture Control" 

And their response should be- "Well done, 5 points to Griffindore"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (29/7/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Personal opinion TC sucks balls.
> "



We all have our opinions, but I am a mature person and have yet to suck balls, but please feel free to tell us all what it is like.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/20)

I agree with @Stranger on this... if you’re new into vaping you would want to explore all the options (and they are not that many) and that is definitely awesome and okay since there is nothing to lose here.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/7/20)

Stranger said:


> We all have our opinions, but I am a mature person and have yet to suck balls, but please feel free to tell us all what it is like.



Depends if they shaved or not.
If shaved its somewhat like sucking on a tomato. If not shaved it feels similar to dragging your tongue across the carpet.
Hope this helps

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TonySC (7/8/20)

stevie g said:


> Basic rundown of your settings.
> 
> To start once you have the SS Mesh out it onto SS TC mode.
> 
> ...



Never needed to up the preheat wattage in TC for mesh. Mesh is pretty much zero ramp up as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (7/8/20)

Chantellabella said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to get into temperature control vaping, but I'm very new to it. I do know my current tank won't work for TC vaping, though - I got a Wotofo Profile Unity tank, using mesh (it's Kanthal, and I read that Kanthal won't work for TC vaping). My mod is a Vaporesso Gen mod 220W.
> 
> I've never worked with wire before, but I'm sure I can learn (I prefer rebuildables, don't like premade coils as they can be pricey). Any suggestions?


This is 12 mm Stainless Steel Mesh Ribbon 1.5 meters long. I think but am not sure if that is the correct width for your tank. I have read for the Zeus X Mesh they use this and just trim the width and feed the cotton in from the uncut side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (7/8/20)

Stranger said:


> I suppose it is one of those things that you have to tick off the list. I have just done this today (I posted a thread) and I did find out some things that I can add to my knowledge base. First time working with SS316L and I am liking it so far, very easy wire to work with.
> 
> I like my twisted wire coils made from comp wire which I believe is Ni 70. On a mod like the Puma that has an initial boost, this can make the coils pop and spit, something which TCR setting or SS setting might avoid when using SS. I also found I can bring the temp right down which avoids a warm or hot vape which I don't like.
> 
> We shall see how it goes. It is strange though that as smokers we stuck religiously with our brand for years and years, but vaping we jump around all over the place. Different mods, wires, coils, juices. WTH is wrong with us ?


WTH is wrong with us ? It's a substitute. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

